# My first ever soil test. Any recs appreciated



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I've had "professionals" treat my lawn for years, and this is the result. Obviously I have some work to do.

I'm not sure why the Ca and Mg levels are so high. Can that hurt anything? I'm not sure how I can lower their levels.

While the ph is a little high, I don't believe it's worth getting upset over. I think bringing my other nutrient levels up, and maybe adding a little sulfur every once in a while will take care of that.

I already put down starter as well as Milo to bring the NPK levels up. I also put down humic/fulvic and SuperThrive (Silver Cymbal recommendation). It looks like I need to start adding more micros.

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Unlikely you'll get help here since you didn't get a "real" test. I got the same test posting results with no replies. If I knew prior to getting the test I would've picked a different one but it was too late. I read multiple times mysoil tests are looked at like garbage here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know it sucks, but I could do more harm than good with recommendations (tell you to apply something because this says low but in reality your soil has too much of it).

Also, these values (pH) dont align with Avon, IN typical.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26242&p=372366#p372366


----------

